# Maine Bear Hunt



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody have an area or outfitter they would recomend?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I used Foggy Mountain Outfitters years ago on a Ontario hunt. They were doing both Ontario and Maine.Wayne still is running the show I believe and I seen him at the Outdoorama this year.He has been doing bear hunts a long time and put me on a good bear.I looked at his prices this year and they might be a little high for this area but it might be the going rate in Maine.


----------



## DaveMI (Dec 26, 2007)

I checked on foggy mountain last year and after talking to him about booking a hunt I started doing searches for reviews on line. I found so many bad reviews on him that I never called him back. 

Make sure you do the checks when you find one your interested in.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.allagashhunting.com/

We did a muzzleloader hunt with Wade some years back. His service was bar none. I know he does bear hunts. Check him out. Great guy.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far guys.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Many moons ago I hunted in northern Maine - Eagle Lake - the one up by Fort Kent. I loved the area and where we stayed. The place has changed ownership from way back then, but the camp still has a website and blog I check from time to time. Fishriverlodge.com. Might be worth checking out?


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I hunted with Foggy Mountain in 2009. Took a 240 pounder first night at 6:00, my buddy got a 250 the next night around 7:00. In all, probably about 8 bears were taken with about 12 in camp.
Got boring after that, there is a river you can walk to and fish for trout but mostly it's little shad or some such bait fish. About 45 minutes or more to town to get the bear processed. Your car will get dusty from the logging trucks on the back roads. Long drive to Maine was probably my biggest complaint. 
Wayne isn't a computer guru (I think he can barely type), phoning him is best. Food was good and had plenty of it.


----------

